# no input in nuova installazione

## brigante

ciao a tutti,

come da titolo ho problemi con gli input al sistema - con Xorg

la situazione è la seguente:

ho sempre avuto gentoo sul mio laptop - un Acer Extensa 5200- ed è sempre andato tutto a meraviglia. Ho deciso per vari motivi di rifarmi una nuova installazione, sono partito e tutto è andato a buon fine se non fosse che: appena dato lo startx, fluxbox parte, ma il sistema non accetta nessun input, ne da tastiera, ne da mouse-usb, ne da synaptics, nulla di nulla. Per spegnere il lap devo premere per i 5 secondi lo standby.

ho provato modificando più volte il kernel ma nulla, tutto sembra ok, ma il problema persiste. Non avendo fatto nessun tipo di upgrade perché partito da zero ho seguito la classica guida all' installazione e configurazione di Xorg, e volevo sapere se qualcuno gentilmente sà se ho omesso qualhe passaggio visto che in giro non trovo nulla a riguardo.

vi posto qualche info:

questo il mio lspci:

```
root@HaCkLaB-MEG:~# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

06:01.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

06:04.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB-712/4 Cardbus Controller (rev 10)

06:04.1 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Memory Stick Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

06:04.2 SD Host controller: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Secure Digital Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

06:04.3 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc: (rev 01)

06:04.4 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc SD/MMC Card Reader Controller (rev 01)
```

questa la lista dei drivers presenti per x11:

```
root@HaCkLaB-MEG # qlist -I -C x11-drivers/

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel
```

questo il mio make.conf:

```
###################################################

#                                                                                                                          

#                                   brigante~                                                    

#                                                                                                                          

#                   make.conf for Gentoo GNU/Linux -[i686]-                                     

#                                                                                                                          

###################################################

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

###################################################

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ \

               http://gentoo.inode.at/ \

               http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/ \

               http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/ \

                http://ds.thn.htu.se/linux/gento \

                http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo \ 

                http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo \

                http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/gentoo/ \

                http://ftp.gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo/ \

                http://ftp.linux.ee/pub/gentoo/distfiles/ \ 

                http://ftp.iasi.roedu.net/mirrors/gentoo.org/ \

                http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/ \ 

                http://128.213.5.34/gentoo/ \

                http://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/gentoo/ \

                http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/"

##########################################################################################

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.first-world.info/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X gtk imlib -gnome -kde -qt3 -qt4 -arts dbus hal a52 aac aalib alsa amrnb amrwb dvd encode fbcon gif iconv ipv6 jpeg libcaca mad mmx mmxext mp3 opengl oss png quicktime sdl truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs xvid ssl nls hddtemp truetype xinerama png gnutls encode lm_sensors"

VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

ALSA_CARDS="hda_intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/"
```

questo l' emerge --info:

```
root@HaCkLaB-MEG / # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.29.4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29.4-i686-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 25 Jul 2009 05:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/                http://gentoo.inode.at/                http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/                http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/                 http://ds.thn.htu.se/linux/gento                 http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo                   http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo                 http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/gentoo/                 http://ftp.gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo/                 http://ftp.linux.ee/pub/gentoo/distfiles/                   http://ftp.iasi.roedu.net/mirrors/gentoo.org/                 http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/                   http://128.213.5.34/gentoo/                 http://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/gentoo/                 http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl alsa amrnb amrwb berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd encode fbcon fortran gdbm gif gnutls gpm gtk hal hddtemp iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg libcaca lm_sensors mad midi mmx mmxext mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl png pppd python quicktime readline reflection sdl session spl ssl sysfs tcpd truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xinerama xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda_intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

la config del kernel l' ho pastata qui

e questo il mio xorg.conf:

```
root@HaCkLaB-MEG / # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Layout0"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   Option "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load "freetype"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

      Identifier  "Keyboard0"

      Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse0"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option        "Protocol" "auto"

    Option        "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option        "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 31.5

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

   DisplaySize 304 190

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   #Driver   "Intel"

   Card        "Intel"

   Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   Option      "DRI"     "true"

   Option  "HWCursor"  "false"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

  SubSection "Display"

     Viewport   0 0

     Depth     24

     Modes    "1280x800"

  EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

#Section "Extensions"

        #Option   "Composite"  "Enable"

#EndSection
```

purtroppo appena dato lo startx si avvia fluxbox ma nessun input è possibile.

anche dando un occhiata alla guida per l upgrade al nuovo Xorg, che non mi riguarda essendo io partito da zero, non riesco a trovare ciò che - di sicuro- ometto.

ho postato il mio xorg.conf, ma anche configurandolo con

```
 X -configure - >  X -config /root/xorg..conf.new
```

 il risultato non cambia

se qualcuno può darmi una dritta...

grazie a tutti.

----------

## cloc3

devi guardare i log.

cosa dicono?

----------

## brigante

ciao cloc3,

in effetti non li ho nemmeno pastati...

ecco il log:

```

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.29.4 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux HaCkLaB-MEG 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #14 SMP Sat Jul 25 10:51:48 GMT 2009 i686

Build Date: 25 July 2009  10:59:18AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jul 25 17:55:48 2009

(EE) Unable to locate/open config file

(II) Loader magic: 0x9a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

   X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xd0200000/0, 0xc0000000/0, 0xd0300000/0, I/O @ 0x00005088/0

(--) PCI: (0@0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xd0280000/0

(==) Matched intel for the autoconfigured driver

New driver is "intel"

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

      Driver   "intel"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

      Driver   "fbdev"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

      Driver   "vesa"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "ServerLayout"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default Layout"

      Screen   "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

   EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   built-ins

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(==) AIGLX enabled

(==) Exporting typical set of GLX visuals

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.6.3

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ,

   965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   Mobile IntelÂ® GM45 Express Chipset,

   Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 945GM

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "945GM"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xD0200000

(WW) intel(0): libpciaccess reported 0 rom size, guessing 64kB

(==) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Attempting to determine panel fixed mode.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "QDS", prod id 64

(II) intel(0): Output TV has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Resizable framebuffer: not available (1 3)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "QDS", prod id 64

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): Output TV disconnected

(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800

(II) intel(0): detected 256 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7932 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping

(==) intel(0): Triple buffering disabled

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "exa"

(II) LoadModule: "exa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libexa.so

(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.4.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61200 (PP_STATUS) changed from 0xc0000008 to 0xd0000009

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS before: on, ready, sequencing idle

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS after: on, ready, sequencing on

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x71024 (PIPEBSTAT) changed from 0x00000202 to 0x80000242

(WW) intel(0): PIPEBSTAT before: status: VSYNC_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS

(WW) intel(0): PIPEBSTAT after: status: FIFO_UNDERRUN VSYNC_INT_STATUS LBLC_EVENT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68000 (TV_CTL) changed from 0x10000000 to 0x000c0000

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68010 (TV_CSC_Y) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0332012d

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68014 (TV_CSC_Y2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x07d30104

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68018 (TV_CSC_U) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0733052d

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6801c (TV_CSC_U2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x05c70200

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68020 (TV_CSC_V) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0340030c

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68024 (TV_CSC_V2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x06d00200

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68028 (TV_CLR_KNOBS) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00606000

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6802c (TV_CLR_LEVEL) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x010b00e1

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68030 (TV_H_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00400359

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68034 (TV_H_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x80480022

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68038 (TV_H_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x007c0344

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6803c (TV_V_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00f01415

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68040 (TV_V_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00060607

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68044 (TV_V_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x80120001

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68048 (TV_V_CTL_4) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000900f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6804c (TV_V_CTL_5) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000a00f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68050 (TV_V_CTL_6) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000900f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68054 (TV_V_CTL_7) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000a00f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68060 (TV_SC_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xc1710087

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68064 (TV_SC_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x6b405140

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68070 (TV_WIN_POS) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00360024

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68074 (TV_WIN_SIZE) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x02640198

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68080 (TV_FILTER_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x800010bb

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68084 (TV_FILTER_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00028283

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68088 (TV_FILTER_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00014141

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68100 (TV_H_LUMA_0) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xb1403000

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x681ec (TV_H_LUMA_59) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0000b060

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68200 (TV_H_CHROMA_0) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xb1403000

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x682ec (TV_H_CHROMA_59) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0000b060

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 208384 total, 1 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 833532 kB available

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

(II) intel(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.

(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer mapped by ddx driver

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression enabled

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.

(EE) intel(0): Failed to set tiling on front buffer: rejected by kernel

(EE) intel(0): Failed to set tiling on back buffer: rejected by kernel

(EE) intel(0): Failed to set tiling on depth buffer: rejected by kernel

(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.

(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0xd0200000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 33554432

(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized

(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 31457280 bytes

(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         Solid

(II)         Copy

(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x0bbf4000 (pgoffset 48116)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x0d9f4000 (pgoffset 55796)

(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x005fffff: compressed frame buffer (6144 kB, 0x000000007f800000 physical

)

(II) intel(0): 0x00600000-0x00600fff: compressed ll buffer (4 kB, 0x000000007fe00000 physical

)

(II) intel(0): 0x00601000-0x0060afff: HW cursors (40 kB, 0x000000007fe01000 physical

)

(II) intel(0): 0x0060b000-0x0060bfff: overlay registers (4 kB, 0x000000007fe0b000 physical

)

(II) intel(0): 0x007bf000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x007bf000-0x0bbf3fff: DRI memory manager (184532 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0bbf4000-0x0d9f3fff: exa offscreen (30720 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0d9f4000-0x0f9f3fff: classic textures (32768 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): BO memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x007bf000:            start of memory manager

(II) intel(0): 0x01000000-0x01ffffff: depth buffer (16384 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x02000000-0x02ffffff: back buffer (16384 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x03000000-0x03ffffff: front buffer (16384 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0bbf4000:            end of memory manager

(II) intel(0): Selecting standard 18 bit TMDS pixel format.

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is off

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now disabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B

(II) intel(0):   Output TV is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped front buffer at 0xc3000000, handle = 0xc3000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped back buffer at 0xc2000000, handle = 0xc2000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped depth buffer at 0xc1000000, handle = 0xc1000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped classic textures at 0xcd9f4000, handle = 0xcd9f4000

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(II) intel(0): DPMS enabled

(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: XF86DRI Enabled

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 331 x 207

```

thx  :Smile: 

----------

## Apetrini

Probabilmente hai sbagliato a configurare xorg.conf. Vedo che stai usando

```

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer" 

```

in xorg.conf.

Omettili per cortesia (commentali), e anche le relative sezioni. Da qui assicurati che il kernel /usr/src/linux punti a quello che stai effettivamente usando e ricompila(se non lo hai gia fatto, i vari pacchetti che hai postato xf86-.. etc... ).

Poi ricompila "sys-apps/hal". Ora i device di input saranno rilevati automaticamente. Se non va anche cosi, è un problema nel kernel.

P.s. Devi avere il supporto a evdev nel kernel; di solito è un modulo "evdev".

----------

## brigante

no, niente da fare   :Sad: 

avevo letto la guida all upgrade al nuovo Xorg e avevo tenuto conto di evdev nella compilazione del kernel.

ho commentato naturalmente le sezioni in xorg.conf, ma anche generandone uno di nuovo con xorgconfig -che del resto a me non ha mai funzionato- non ne vuole proprio sapere di partire.

anche dopo una reinstallazione dei pacchetti/drivers per x11 synaptics/mouse/keyboard/scheda-video e poi hal non cambia di una virgola, segno che la mia pecca è nel kernel.

ricontrollo - ricompilo - reinstallo i drivers e hal e poi vediamo se va.

intanto grazie 1000

----------

## cloc3

 *brigante wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
> ...

 

dovrebbe essere questo l'errore fatale: dice che manca un modulo del kernel.

Location:

  │     -> Device Drivers

  │       -> Graphics support 

  │         -> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) (DRM [=m])

  │           -> Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (<choice> [=m])

----------

## brigante

niente da fare.

con le opzioni nel kernel come moduli o built-in non cambia nulla.

ora ho appena provato a non mettere nulla nelle opzioni della scheda video, selezionato evdev e il resto ma niente da fare, il risultato dopo aver installato i drivers xf86-video-intel è sempre il solito fluxbox che compare ma senza nessun input possibile.

questa la mia .config

ho provato anche a disinstallare i drivers xf86-input-/ mouse/synaptics/keyboard, ma li rimette sù quando rifaccio l' emerge di xorg-server.

questo il log di Xorg

veramente non so che pesci prendere, se va ancora cosi dopo un altro paio di prove rifaccio un nuovo download/configurazione di un altro kernel, anche se non so cosa possa cambiare.

intanto grazie ancora.

----------

## cloc3

 *brigante wrote:*   

> 
> 
> con le opzioni nel kernel come moduli o built-in non cambia nulla.
> 
> 

 

non è vero.

adesso il messaggio di errore è cambiato:

```

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 833532 kB available

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "i915"

(EE) [drm] drmOpen failed.

...

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Failed

```

può essere che il problema sia analogo a quello che ho avuto l'altro giorno.

prova a consualtare questo thread.

----------

## Apetrini

Non vorrei essere pignolo, ma hal sta girando? Se no lancia 

```
/etc/init.d/hald restart
```

.

Se sta girando, prova a far partire il demone direttamente da shell, invocando a mano l'eseguibile ( /usr/sbin/hald ). Dovrebbe lasciare il debug sul terminale, prova a connettere/sconnettere un mouse usb se lo hai a portata di mano per vedere come reagisce hal.

Il fatto comunque di non avere rendering video non dovrebbe compromettere l'input.

----------

## brigante

allora ragazzi, innanzitutto grazie a tutti, ho risolto  :Smile: 

ora vorrei tanto dire come, ma non farò altro che descrivere i procedimenti che ho fatto.

allora 1 - ricompilato il kernel ad ogni prova, prima con le opzioni per la scheda video built-in, poi come moduli poi senza alcuna opzione.

2 - ogni volta che finivo di ricompilare il kernel - riemergevo tutti i drivers nella qlist di x11 e xorg-server + slim + fluxbox

3 - emergevo e mettevo in default hal

ha funzionato l' ultima volta, ovvero quando nel kernel (cosa mai successa prima sinceramente), non ho settato nessuna opzione particolare per la scheda video, infatti questi sono alcuni screen che posto da chroot...

1  -  2  -  3

i drivers nelle ultime 2 prove che ho fatto sono gli xf86-video-intel-2.7 e non i 2.8

comunque, fatto sta che all' ultimo tentativo, riemerso xorg-server e i drivers nella qlist di x11/  riemerso hal, messo in default e tutto sembra andare per il verso giusto.

appena avrò messo a puntino il sistema come si deve provo a rimettere i 2.8 e vi faccio sapere.

intanto grazie 1000 a tutti  :Wink: 

----------

## xdarma

 *brigante wrote:*   

> allora ragazzi, innanzitutto grazie a tutti, ho risolto :)

 

Ho avuto un problema simile, cioè installazione nuova, Xorg aggiornato con tastiera e mouse totalmente insensibili.

Ho risolto, aggiungendo "evdev" tra gli INPUT_DEVICES di /etc/make.conf. HAL è attivo.

Nel file di log di Xorg mi appariva una linea con:

```
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd' or 'mouse' will be disabled.
```

Leggendo altri post mi sembra di aver capito che si può ovviare al problema anche inserendo in xorg.conf la riga:

```
Option "AllowEmptyInput" "on"
```

Soluzione che però non ho provato personalmente.

Spero possa essere utile e credo che forse la guida ufficiale andrebbe integrata con la distinzione tra chi usa HAL e chi no.

----------

